# Getting a Lab?



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm just considering getting a hunting dog. Tired of hunting pheasants and ducks without one. A lab is probably what I would get. As far as color goes (black, chocolate, or yellow) does it make a difference on the dog? I see on KSL I can get akc labs "bred for hunting" and "champion bloodlines" for $400-$500. Or I can get just a reular akc papered lab for $100-$200. How much of a difference is there going to be? With proper training will they both turn out to be good hunters either way? All I want is a dog that can retrieve my ducks and smell out those pheasants that I know i'm walking right by and never see. Also...how do these do with cats? We have a few mousers around.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

You can find good labs in all three colors. You might be able to find a good one for $200 but you will be taking a chance that it will be the kind of dog you want. One reason the dogs with titles are more expensive is that it costs a fair ammount of money to earn those titles. Those titles indicate that the dog that earned them can do a certain level of work and has the trainablility and instincts to do that work. You will also find the more expensive pups will have OFA, CERF and other health clearances which are also somewhat expensive to get. A breeder that has dogs with titles is likely to be more thoughtful about the mating, matching the right sire and dam. As I was growing up my Dad bought several labs for hunting dogs. The first few were were the not so expensive variety. Nice pets but they never were the hunting dog my Dad wanted. He finally went to a good breeder of field dogs and got an outstanding dog. Knowing what I know now, I sure wish I had him in my kennel.


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

i think when getting a dog pedigree is a great place to start, i have had cheap dogs before and just wasn't very satisfied, when you get a proven dog you have more confidence when your training plus spending more money should mean more health clearences which is a big deal. eic,cnm,ofa all things to look for. this is a long investment 12-16yrs maybe.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My opinion is spend extra now for a dog from hunting lines and all the health clearances vs one that is just "AKC" registered. You will be better off in the long run. There are lots of good breeders and good hobby breeders around that you should find what you are looking for. Take your time and do your homework. 

As far as color I would say don't get too hung up on it if your are getting something from good hunting lines. I have always had Black Labs although my next one will probly be yellow. Nothing wrong with Chocolate just be carefull about getting one from hunting lines not just someone breeding for the color. 

Mark


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks I think you all answered my questions.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

don't


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

DO!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I see on KSL I can get akc labs "bred for hunting" and "champion bloodlines" for $400-$500. Or I can get just a reular akc papered lab for $100-$200. *How much of a difference is there going to be*?


Could be the difference between night and day, or could be no difference at all. Could be a hunting dynamo, could be a bootlicking dud. That's the crap-shoot you get when you buy Labs off KSL. ONLY buy one from a HUNTING LAB breeder and you _might_ get a good one. Good thing is, if you decide to get a real hunting dog in the future, the lab will help keep the fleas off the good dog.


----------

